# Udevd serious problem

## Yukimura

Hello all!

I'm not sure if my problem fits this section of forum but here's the thing:

For some strange reason from today on, when I boot my pc I get numerous lines of next messgage:

 *Quote:*   

> udevd[1254]: add_to_rules: unknown key 'ATTRS{idVendor}', in 'ATTRS{idVendor}'

 

Now I hope you guys know a solution to this problem since it's not nice watching all of these lines when you're computer is booting. It makes you feel like something is really messed up (and I don't like that feeling). 

Kind regards  :Smile: 

----------

## PaulBredbury

Try:

```
grep 'ATTRS{idVendor}' /etc/udev/rules.d/*
```

----------

## Yukimura

Well here's the output:

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/udev/rules.d/99-libgphoto2.rules:ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3099", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"
> 
> /etc/udev/rules.d/99-libgphoto2.rules:ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="3113", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"
> 
> /etc/udev/rules.d/99-libgphoto2.rules:ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9", ATTRS{idProduct}=="30ef", MODE="660", GROUP="plugdev"
> ...

----------

